# Do you have any LGB 61100 ?



## Fidellio100 (22 d ago)

Would anyone have any LGB 61100 - 12 roadbed pieces of the R1 curved roadbed old stock? Or direct me to someone who may have it? I know it’s rare. I would love to purchase it from someone.

Thank You for your time.


----------

